# new website...comments/critique?



## EuphoriaPL (May 30, 2010)

any comments or things u would change? add? subtract?

jakubredziniak.tk


----------



## EuphoriaPL (Jun 10, 2010)

bump


----------



## EuphoriaPL (Jun 24, 2010)

nothing?


----------



## Crystal (Jun 24, 2010)

What about a "about you" section as I found it hard to understand what your trying to market - in your services you do photo retouching - do you do sittings? I am guessing you do as you have equipment - and maybe in your gallery you should have sub heading, portraits, landscape etc?

Hope this helps - Good Luck


----------



## pmsnel (Jun 24, 2010)

It doesn't fit on my screen (which is just standard size). It does look clean and polished. I really like the slide thingy in the bottom and the fact you can zoom in and out by scrolling.
The name is completely unpronounceable (which you can't do anything about because its your actual name, I know! But an company name would be nicer) and the .tk does not show professionality.
You might want to keep only to the very best shots in your gallery. You have about 5 shots of the same pink flowers. It looks more professional when you just have one that's really good.

That's just my two cents. Besides these comments I do really like it!


----------

